# thailand legal aids



## tyler_durden (Feb 6, 2014)

I have a small legal problem in Thailand, has any one known of any legal aids for expat, where i can go to? I have been to the embassy and its not much of a help.

Cheers,

Tyler


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

I am assuming that this is concerning Thai legal issues... Have you a Thai friend who speaks very good English? If so, contacting the free legal helplines run by some top Thai universities might be the only free solution with your friend's help. Let me know if you have no Thai friend who can help. PM me.

Please call before going there, just in case!

- Chulalongkorn Uni, Payathai, BKK

Walk-in address: Faculty of Laws, Suksa Wattana Building, room 104
ศูนย์กฎหมายเพื่อประชาชน 
ห้อง 104 ศูนย์กฎหมายเพื่อประชาชน 
อาคารศึกษาวัฒนา คณะนิติศาสตร์
ผู้ติดต่อ	คณะนิติศาสตร์ จุฬาลงกรณ์มหาวิทยาลัย
Tel:	02-218-2066
วัน – เวลาทำการ	Mon-Fri 9.00AM – 6.00PM

- Thammasart Uni, Ta Prachan (near the Grand Palace)

Walk-in address: Faculty of Laws, Thammasart Uni, Ta Prachan 

สำนักงานช่วยเหลือประชาชนทางกฎหมาย ห้อง 101 คณะนิติศาสตร์ มหาวิทยาลัยธรรมศาสตร์ ท่าพระจันทร์ 

post: ส่งไปยัง สำนักงานช่วยเหลือประชาชนทางกฎหมาย คณะนิติศาสตร์ มหาวิทยาลัยธรรมศาสตร์ เลขที่ 2 ถนนพระจันทร์ เขตพระนคร กรุงเทพฯ 10200 

Tel 224-8106, 613-2128 FAX 224-8106

Mon-Fri 9.00AM – 4.00PM

Good luck!


----------

